# bernard , gsd, chi



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

here you go lol


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

more pics for you


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

first viewing of chi pups . cute pics of chihauha with her best friend our other gsd


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the pics!! I was just wondering... how does the Chi feel living with a lot larger dogs? Do they play? 

I'm only asking as my OH's parents have a Jack Russell pup who is a lot small than Merlin (whippet) and they wouldn't let their pup play with him... 

 I love the pic of the St Bernard giving paw!


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

all play brilliantly the chihauha has grown up with at the time 2 gsds and im sure he always thought he was one. the bernard and gsd play alot and the chihauhas always in the middle of it ( mainly humping them but does play fight lol ) occasionly gets stood on but never gets hurt and is always being dragged around by his tail by the bernard


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

They are alll gorgeous i am so jealous of your bernard.. have the dogs always got on i ask as we got a puppy on saturday and she is doing my older dogs head in lol.. lots of growling and air snapping at her.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL thought you meant GSD X chi


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

My goodness, they are all beautiful! That is a great looking group of dogs you have there. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

the black and tan gsd is the oldest at 4 and the other gsd about 2 . then we got the chihauha which the older gsd had nothing to do wiith for about 6 months would bark at him if he came near where as the other gsd as you can see in the pics were best friends lol. then we got the saint bernard whos 1 now and they all got on perfectly . still air snap and tell each other off but thats the pecking order and the chihauhas probably top


----------

